# Ovulation after failed IVF/ICSI



## Ginip (Dec 15, 2015)

Ladies - hope you're all well and HNY!!

18/12 was our OTD for first IVF ICSI Cycle which unfortunately read BFN  I called clinic who asked me to stop meds and my AF arrived later that day and lasted for 11 days   I have been monitoring with home ovulation kits but have not showed that I have ovulated yet. Has anyone experienced this or know when do one ovulate after failed IVF?

G xx


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Ginip,

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, hope you are doing ok.

With my cycles, I don't ovulate at all in the first month after treatment and on one occasion, even the second month. My consultant said its quite normal to ovulate late or not at all in the cycle after.

Best wishes for any future treatment you may have.

Lisa x


----------



## Ginip (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks hun. I spoke to the clinic who told me almost similar story but was worried and hence posted. Amount of bother we put our bodies through is just unbelievable on those cycles. I see from your signature that you've done it 4 times and here I thought ONE was enough xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Ginip,

Just in case you are still reading this, I didn't ovulate until day 25 following my first failed cycle and day 24 after the second. I was using ovulation test sticks as we tried naturally those months so I'm pretty certain on the timings. 

More waiting, eh. You'd think we get use to it but itdoesn't get any easier. 

Good luck. Hope it happens soon. xx


----------



## Ginip (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank hun, appreciate you sharing the experience! I have been testing since my AF ended 22/12 and not got positive. Things is I test on those home ovulation sticks and it says it should show positive result in 1 min or so and in that time, no line. It also says, result after 10 mins or more is invalid - this is where i see a very faint line.. I have no clue  

Well, keep trying it is - good job, these sticks are not that expensive 

G x


----------



## Ginip (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello all - I have tested again this evening and see a clear two lines, I dont think i have ever been happier hahaha!! Off I go for .....


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

So pleased for you Ginip.  xx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

hi ladies 

i know this is an old thread but i am experiencing this too. had my bleed after a my first freeze all ivf cycle on 25th of jan, its now day 18, and im going out of my mind thinking i might not ever ovulate again.  i ned to ovulate so i can get my day 21 progesterone checked since i am aware i do get 7 days before AF,  PMT and also a strange clear discharge with maybe a tinge of orange/red which stains my underwear like tan colour which gets darker nearing my period when its just looks red/brown,  . so stressful . does anyone know why lack of ovulation happens or is delayed ?  i have never had a cycle like this ever- infect i have spotted ever since my period finished which is not normal. my clinic have said ignore this cycle as it may be duff as hormones are all over the place as well no/delayed ovulation...


----------

